# Compted today at the new agility association in Canada



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

There has been a new agility association started up here, actually my friend Dawn started it. It's called Progressive Dog Sports and it has several different levels, has a little bit of everything for all sizes and types of dogs. Along with stuff for the speed junkies. New fun game classes as well.
Their first offical trial was today, I entered Petie and entered Who in a training run, although we only did a couple of jumps, it was for her to play and get use to a trial ring. Petie picked up a Gold for a his Gamblers run (much different than AAC but lots of fun). And in the other class I entered him, it was like a Jumpers run, except if you ran the course under time and clean you could continue to do another half course for a second Q if you were clean and under time. Ah yeah, we were clean and under time by miles, bloody near killed me, huge distances between obstacles along with some control points. Course was 161 yards, we had a max time of 54 seconds. Petie ran both sections clean to earn a double Q and ran it in 27.46 for a yards per second of 5.75! Not bad for an ol man of 11!!!!!!!!!!!

All and all we had a great day, plus it is Who's first b-day!!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Congrats. 5.75 is NICE! Good luck to your friend's new agility association, too!


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, man oh man can he book it along for an old boy. I love it that he still wants to play and that he is still able too without a hint of slowing down


----------

